# USPc or HK45c



## moose drool (Jan 3, 2009)

I was down at the local shop hoping to compare both of these. The only one they had was the USP Compact in .40. What is the difference between these two? I'm trying to decide on one of these in either .40 or .45.
Unfortunately there is no place to test drive them. I need some info and opinions please.

Thanks!


----------



## bmann (Jan 12, 2009)

I have shot the usp 45 and own a usp 40c. I ended up with the 40c as the 45 frame was to large for my hand, I went to buy a sig, but the 40c fit my hand perfectly. I am really happy with the 40c.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Be aware that the USPc line has a thinner grip than the fullsize USPs. The fullsize USPs are too large for my hands, but the compact 45 fits fine. 

I looked at the HK45 - both use the same mags. I like the grips of the USPc better.


----------



## moose drool (Jan 3, 2009)

Shipwreck...are they both pretty much the same other than the grip size? My hands are on the small size. I did like the feel of the USPc in .40. I've always been a fan of the .45. This firearm will be carried IWB.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

moose drool said:


> Shipwreck...are they both pretty much the same other than the grip size? My hands are on the small size. I did like the feel of the USPc in .40. I've always been a fan of the .45. This firearm will be carried IWB.


The USPc 45 and USPc 40 are identicle - except the grip is a tiny, tiny bit bigger, and the barrel is just a tad longer on the 45 version. I have the 9mm and 45 ACP USPc, and there isn't much difference.

Now, the HK45 is the same size as the 45 USPc - and they can even use the same mags. The HK45c has a replacable backstrap, and the trigger guard is shaped differently. I held the Hk45c when trying which 45 to buy, but I liked the feel of the USPc 45 better. Plus, with the decal grips U can buyf or the USPc (and fullsize USPs) - I preferred the USPc grip.

They make sand grit and rubber decal grips. I like the rubber ones. I have had them on my 9mm USPc now for 2 years, and they make a huge difference.

HK sells some of the sand colored USPc frames with these grips already installed - but you typically see the sand grit ones already put on them. They are a bit too harsh, and I think that the rubber ones work better.

As for the USP vs USPc grips - the USPc's use different mags, and their grips are not as big around. The fullsize USPs are way too big for my hands. The compacts work great, though 

I carry my 45 USPc IWB with a bladetech Nano. Works great. I'd recommend it over the 40, personally.


----------



## moose drool (Jan 3, 2009)

Great info, thanks Shipwreck.


----------

